# MOTY 2009



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Best of luck to all of these twelve people!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Voted good luck guys


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Voted


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

voted! good luck to all!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Many fine members there - but this was the year of the Bullsnake.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

voted for ak... even though he has been mia most of 2010


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Good Luck everyone


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Voted









oh and BTW Trigger lover is me









good luck everyone


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Voted.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

VOTE BULLSNAKE!!!

It's the least we can do for all teh Funnah pics!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Good luck everyone
VOTED


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Bullsnake does a great at what he does. I visit his thread daily to get my laughs. I do believe that MOTY should be someone who has helped everyone in the topic at hand; Fish. Hence my vote when to Ak as he doesn't get caught in all the bs and helps out in multiple forums. Good job man!! Good job to everyone up there,


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Trigga All the Way!!!!!!!!!

Watts Up Watts Up Watts Up


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

voted...


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

1 up for Trigga.....but all of you are great!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

voted


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

voted for my boy trigga. another one for the good guys.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

voted ChilDawg.. he makes this possible for us EVERY month :nod:

thanks for all you do chil


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> voted for my boy trigga. another one for the good guys.


lament configuration for moty 2010!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

hmmm, bullsnake or trigga.... hmmmm


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

VOTE BULLSNAKE!!!! ---------- If he wins, he said he would get off the blue couch and really turn things around here at Pfury!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

fishguy1313 said:


> VOTE BULLSNAKE!!!! ---------- If he wins, he said he would get off the blue couch and really turn things around here at Pfury!


Give it a rest Fishy. Vote Trigga !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

voted


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Voted!!!







good luck you guys :nod:


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i cant believe sym has this much influence on the site... `


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^SYM doesnt, you're just an OK guy, thats why people vote for you.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

aww


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> ^SYM doesnt, you're just an OK guy, thats why people vote for you.










too true.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Trigga we crushed them hail Mary full of grace smacked the bitch in the face take her gucci bag and her north face off her back


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

speakyourmind said:


> Trigga we crushed them hail Mary full of grace smacked the bitch in the face take her gucci bag and her north face off her back


WTF?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> Trigga we crushed them hail Mary full of grace smacked the bitch in the face take her gucci bag and her north face off her back


WTF?
[/quote]

Those are lyrics from "Dead Wrong"


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

TRIGGGGGGAAAAAAA


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

it's your boy trigga


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

like i said before... lament configuration for moty 2011!









hell, lament configuration for member of the decade!


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

looks like its wrapping up.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Trigga said:


> like i said before... lament configuration for moty 2011!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you aint kiddin. this summer will be my 7th year here. nobody deserves member of the decade more than me.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

lament, i have two questions for you.

1) you a male or female?

2) who is that in your avatar?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

male and dont think so


----------

